# Dirty face dan WTF Really !



## BelCh (Jan 14, 2010)

01/14/2010 1:47 AM <psychoviolinist> boo 
Actions 
View nivoldoog's profile 
01/14/2010 2:35 AM <nivoldoog> AAAAHHHHH 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:35 AM <BelCh> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh 
Actions 
View nivoldoog's profile 
01/14/2010 2:36 AM <nivoldoog> yea thats what I said 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:36 AM <BelCh> fucki man shafte eli down dam Oi wait stipod seconds , eff that shit One N one Kind 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:37 AM <BelCh> well then that was just a universal phenominon of sorts , subjective to say the least ... and no doubt indiffenchiated 
Actions 
View nivoldoog's profile 
01/14/2010 2:38 AM <nivoldoog> um, not drunk enoughnderstand that to u 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:40 AM <BelCh> ha ha laughes out loud in a most cliche' way zomiies 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:40 AM <BelCh> 
Actions 
View wildboy860's profile 
01/14/2010 2:48 AM <wildboy860> 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:57 AM <BelCh> Oh no ... one to the head now you know he dead 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 2:59 AM <BelCh> i cant beleave you blazed my zombie 
Actions 
View Alaska's profile 
01/14/2010 3:00 AM <Alaska> Yeah, that's fucked, man. Killin zombies n' shit. 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 3:04 AM <BelCh> rule number one , Cardio .... but hey flamethrower AWESOME ! 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 3:06 AM <BelCh> and rule number two Fuck rules 
Actions 
View wildboy860's profile 
01/14/2010 3:50 AM <wildboy860> well shit... I do play with fire, kinda for al living. so leave it up to me to blow shit up! 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 4:09 AM <BelCh> your living doesnt wanna play with this fire , BIRNH 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 4:38 AM <dirtyfacedan> yer momma 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 4:54 AM <BelCh> YOUR PING IS NO MATCH FOR MY ONG 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 4:54 AM <BelCh>  
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 4:55 AM <BelCh> pING .... wheres mY WHAT ? 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 4:59 AM <BelCh> i'M upppppppppppppp !!! ePiC AweSOm we 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:02 AM <BelCh> hah ton the Ha ha' 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 5:11 AM <dirtyfacedan> I fucking hate whistler, 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 5:12 AM <dirtyfacedan> they pour bleach on the food at most fo rht e grocery stores there 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:12 AM <BelCh> YEA bUT I DID UNT CRACK THE EGGS' SIR SALMANILLA 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:14 AM <BelCh> I'M SO OUT like gought 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 5:15 AM <dirtyfacedan> haahaha, at least they drink Kokanee beer!!! 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:16 AM <BelCh> at the least my friend , at the least ! 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 5:20 AM <dirtyfacedan> well, whistler will never be the same 
Actions 
View dirtyfacedan's profile 
01/14/2010 5:20 AM <dirtyfacedan> i hope it burns 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:21 AM <BelCh> i hpe your penis burnes ... cuz i dont knwo what you speak of homie 
Actions 
View BelCh's profile 
01/14/2010 5:22 AM <BelCh> i aint whislein out shit 



MGC Chatbox Evo v2.4.2 - created by MGC - Copyright 2009 all rights reserved


----------



## Alaska (Jan 14, 2010)

I kinda lurked that conversation. Funny shit. Someone is a very sloppy drunk...


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my...I'm not sure i understand this thread very well. Might be my lack of..er...booze. I'll just wait for someone else to clean this dogshit up.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 14, 2010)

I actually have no effing clue, it went from ghosts to zombies to burning penises...I need to go eat some wings and drink some vodka...oh wait I don't have any. Damn deceptagons


----------

